# Major Problems with the YouTube App - PLEASE HELP



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, so here's a strange problem. When I use my YouTube app these past few days, I've had so much trouble it's been almost unusable. Essentially it takes forever for any page in the app to load, and half the time it just crashes and doesn't load anything. It's started since I started trying to use my new Chromecast with it. Here are the details.

PLEASE READ THIS. I'm trying to be as thorough as possible with this bug report.

1) This problem only occurs when connected to wifi, which is necessary to use the chromecast. On 4g, there is no trouble, the youtube app functions as speedily and perfectly as ever.

2) My wifi works perfectly. My phone, when browsing the internet, loads pages super fast in the Chrome web browser while connected to my wifi. In addition, all the other computers, smartphones, and other devices in my home can use the wifi without any issues whatsoever.

3) It has nothing to do with the number of devices on the network, as nothing else has any speed troubles except for this one app on this one phone.

4) When I finally do get the YouTube app to load, and I finally do get a video queued up, I don't get any controls on my phone to pause or rewind or anything like I should.

So this is a pretty annoying problem, and I'm looking for some feedback. The only thing I haven't tested is seeing if it works better on another wifi network, but since NOTHING has trouble with my wifi, including every other app on my phone, I don't think this is the issue.

Also, this problem began quite recently. As recently as a week ago, I was using the YouTube app on my wifi with Chromecast with no issue.

My phone's stats:

Model: Verizon Galaxy S3 (d2vzw), 16 GB.

ROM: Carbon ROM, 11/16 Nightly (4.3 base)

Kernel: LeanKernel (latest 4.3 release, don't remember the date)

Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, I'm bumping this because this is a serious issue. I've been experimenting with a wide range of different ROMs, and constantly experience this problem.

Essentially, the YouTube app loads in mere seconds when connected to LTE, but takes forever on wifi. This problem has occurred on Carbon 4.3, AOKP 4.3, CM 10.2, & CM11. The ROM appears to have no effect.

As for my home wifi connection, it works perfectly fine and super fast with every other device I have, and it also works super fast for things like web browsing from my phone. Only with the YouTube app will it hang and refuse to load when connected to wifi.

Please, has anyone else experienced this, or does anyone have any ideas as to a solution?


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

I would have to guess its your WiFi. Can you change the security on it maybe? From WPA to none or just change the password or something?

I have had chromecast for over a month with my n7 and s3 both have been running cm10 and 11. Been working good.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Can you chromecast from your PC?


----------

